# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Đặc sản Bún tôm Cát Bà - Ẩm thực Cát Bà

## dungntn

Từ lâu món bún tôm của miền biển này đã trở thành một đặc sản, hấp dẫn thực khách không chỉ bởi hương vị mà còn ở nguyên liệu và bí quyết độc đáo riêng.

Nguyên liệu chính làm nên sức hấp dẫn cho món ăn này chính là những con tôm biển còn tươi nguyên được đưa lên từ Hải Phòng. Sau đó, chúng được bóc bỏ vỏ, xào cùng một chút hành khô cho thật săn. Cùng với tôm là những miếng chả cá vàng ươm, vài miếng chả lá lốt, thêm ít dọc mùng, thì là, rắc thêm một chút hành răm thái nhỏ và mấy lát cà chua. Bát bún tôm càng thêm đậm đà bởi vị ngọt, ngậy đặc trưng của nước dùng hàng bún, cùng với vị thơm của tôm, của rau và các loại gia vị. Thực khách yêu thích món bún tôm Hải Phòng đã ăn một lần là nhớ mãi đến hương vị ngọt lừ của món ăn độc đáo ấy.
Từng sợi bún trắng mềm hoà quyện vào màu đỏ của tôm, cà chua, màu xanh của hành, của dọc mùng và màu vàng của chả cá tạo nên một bức tranh sống động nhiều màu sắc.




Trong khi ăn, thực khách sẽ cảm nhận được vị ngậy của nước dùng, vị thơm của tôm, của chả cá và đặc biệt là mùi hăng hăng không thể thiếu của vài miếng chả lá lốt. Nhưng đặc biệt hơn cả là hương vị của nước me chua thay thế hoàn toàn cho dấm và chanh vốn là những gia vị mà chúng ta đã quá quen thuộc. Món bún ăn kèm với một ít rau sống và thêm vào vài miếng ớt khi ăn. Tất cả làm nên một tô bún tôm thật đặc biệt và hấp dẫn.
(Theo camnang.haiphong 247)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich Cat Ba gia re (3 ngay 2 dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Cát Bà liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cát Bà* - *tour du lich Cat Ba*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cát Bà kích vào *du lịch Cát Bà* - *du lich Cat Ba*

----------


## dung89

Ui tôm ngon quá

----------

